# October 2022 Photo of the Month Voting



## snowbear (Nov 10, 2022)

Best of luck to all.
Pick up to two.  Voting ends in seven days.

 1. "Ladder Backed Woodpecker" by @4huskers






 2. "Barrel Roll" by @bulldurham





 3. "Halloween 2" by @smoke665





 4. "Rosette Nebula" by @crimbfighter


----------



## Warhorse (Nov 10, 2022)

Hard to pick one this month, they are all very good.


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 11, 2022)

Difficult choice....


----------



## Mr_Mac (Nov 11, 2022)

I agree, all are great, but I give the nod to...


----------



## terri (Nov 11, 2022)

Voted!


----------



## Mattp311 (Nov 12, 2022)

Voted  All of these are cool.


----------



## snowbear (Nov 12, 2022)

Bump.
VOTE!


----------



## bulldurham (Nov 16, 2022)

Voted.


----------



## snowbear (Nov 17, 2022)

Last chance to vote.


----------

